# 1000cc Brute Force



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Lets see how many guys would like to see a 1000cc Brute, Maybe then the Engineers at Kawasaki will get it in gear!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

HA! Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Break enough crap with the 750cc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I would love to see Kawi break out ahead of the pack and build a bigger beefier bike either with a 1200 to 1500cc drivetrain. Possibly with an I-4.

Maybe a stretched frame and would be built for two riders?




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Id like a big house on a few 100 acres with a pond fully stocked with bass and a big shop with a Outty 1000XT, a RZR 900XP, and a new F150 Fx4 SCrew EcoBoost Lariat.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

If they make one, I hope they beef up the front diff. It can't even take the power of the 750. 
Any one seen the rear axles on the teryx4? They are HUGE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Shoot I'be be happy to see a Kawie 850.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Id like a big house on a few 100 acres with a pond fully stocked with bass and a big shop with a Outty 1000XT, a RZR 900XP, and a new F150 Fx4 SCrew EcoBoost Lariat.


Isn't that every guys fantasy?




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd love to see a bigger cc being produced, but truth be told, I'm quite happy with my paid for 08 the way it is... I can always spend a little money and make it whatever crazy bore I want, but then I know I'll destroy the diffs or transmission, got Turner HD's on their way in a few more days so not very worried about axles lol.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

carms_2 said:


> Lets see how many guys would like to see a 1000cc Brute, Maybe then the Engineers at Kawasaki will get it in gear!!


 just give me the front diff out of teryx , huge with big axels also got a true locker in it elec no lever crap with clutches.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

wmredneck said:


> Isn't that every guys fantasy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not everybody's..... Ide prefer a new 250 ecobost 6.7l lariat


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Lol I'm a Chevy guy so it could be tweaked. Just referring to the general idea. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

That would be nice or even see yamaha step up there game and put a power house out,, or are they all starting to step out?? And not something in a 4 seater SxS.


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

this is just my oppion. how about a 900cc with the air suspension from canam, arched a arms, snorkels with a cool cover like artic cats, a factory rad and also a rad on the rack for double the coolant, front and back winches, some hd axels, the hopefully the stronger diffs off the kawi 4 seater, and some 31 skinny laws with 1.5 spacers.. i would buy it... and u could prob buy it as is for like 10,500..


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Talk about going above and beyond huh mudaholic lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

in all honesty, after Cat brought the mud pro, I thought we'd see others get on board... it wasnt till several years later that can-am got on board... so if we are going at that rate, it will probably be a while before anyone else gets on. I SERIOUSLY doubt we'll see honda jump on that train, ever.

Kawi, MAYBE, BUT they did just bring out a new rvised BF750, that really wasnt all THAT revised... I mean, what did it get, face lift, clutching, rims, EPS. Thats all.... nothing else new. They had the chance and didnt take it.

If I had to pick, I would say the next brand to jump on the mud ready train, will be Polaris. Why? b/c they already work so close w/ Highlifter, and several shows/vendors have built Sportsmans as a project. Just youtube HL project X or sportsman project X and you will see....

So I think we could see a mud ready 850XP at polaris dealers VIA HL products, in the near future, which would be pretty wicked.


----------



## 2011BruteForce750 (Oct 30, 2011)

maybe there taking there time because if they just keep making it better and bigger every year they will soon become perfect and there will be no where to improve in the future that makes sense to me!


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

this is my first big boar (as for anything bigger than 500cc ) and i do have to say i love it. and i will have to agree with P425. HL has dug themselves in pretty deep with ploaris. and i could verywell see them putting the 900 in a bike that came mud ready.. but i sure do wish kawi would jump on board with this concept. southernbrute cant a guy dream..


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I think Kawie will do something to answer the call for a larger bore machine now that they have worked on their platform with regard to frame, a-frames, cooling issues, seal issues, engine botton-end, clutching, electrical relocates and a host of others. I don't think it will be a 1000cc machine because..why? when the current 750 runs like it does...and people do the 840 BBKs all the time with awsome results. I'll bet in the next two years you will see a 850 SE or 900 SE though.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

I would like to see a mud ready brute maybe not any bigger motor wise(although that would be sweet) but ready for some deep mud n water.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Id be happy if they released better seals for all years. And possibly teryx/stronger front diff that could be put in all years, but they won't fix this ridiculous seal problem so that isn't going to happen.

About the Engines I think it could go both ways, 850/900 would be logical but. Remember when the 05 brute was first released? it was the top dog power house that nobody expected, they laid low and all of a sudden came out with the brute which was huge back then. Maybe they'll do that again with a 1000? or even 1050/1100.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Litenyaup said:


> I would like to see a mud ready brute maybe not any bigger motor wise(although that would be sweet) but ready for some deep mud n water.


Lol, they already do.... Its called outlaws!!!

In all seriousness i agree, maybe a brute force 950 MWT. ( mud/water terrain)


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree with Polaris 100% I thought the mud pro would be the dawn of a new era. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I agree about the mud pro, but think about this guys. They don't build these things to go through the mud, we do. That's why the warranties get voided. Think about what we put them through. When they built the mud pro and then the xmr they have to stand behind the warranty, that's a big pill to swallow for the manufacturer. We push are bikes now, think about how hard people push the pro and xmr when there under warranty and don't have to
pay for a heavy thumb. I'd love to see some more factory mud ready bikes but I'm not going to hold my breath. Just my two cents.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They did release better seals for all years. You can put the new ones on the older brutes.


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> They did release better seals for all years. You can put the new ones on the older brutes.



Even for the Front Diff??? 

That would be awesome if we could stop the front diff from taking on water!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

not sure about diff seals but the engine seals, yes.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I thought it was just a $100 some dollar dust shield?


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ill look into those front diff seals tomorrow and ill let you guys know. Ill tell you if they fit and they'll help with the water in the front diff problem on the older Brutes that would be great. 

Ill post my findings tomorrow


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

That would be great if they fit and are better than stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWBF (Jan 12, 2012)

Take a deeper look at the Teryx4 upgrades, from the wet clutch to a full lock frt dif is a sneek preview of what is coming with a Larger Motor Monster Energy Brute.
To be honest, my spec info is old and my contact hasbeen mum lately but the new Motor is not dead, Kawasaki has been listening.
The biggest issue has been the Economy and not just in the USA, the other was the weight limit had to expire, which it has.


----------

